# CCM info/pictures?



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

Does anyone have any info, pictures, or catalog scans of CCM bicycles? I had someone offer me one last night, and I dont know anything about it other then it is Reynolds 531, it has caged pedals, and it had a leather seat. Anybody have a guess on what model it is, and if it is decent?


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

CCM is a Canadian brand. In general, a Reynolds 531 bike would be good...it's a classic steel.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

My first drop bar bike was a CCM with 24" wheels and 3 speed Sturmey-Archer hub. From what I know CCM is the AMF of Canada.


----------



## shinsplints (Oct 24, 2007)

I believe that CCM tried to enter the high end market back in the 60s (I think) but after less than stellar results, opted out of it. They were a huge sporting goods manufacturer -- making bikes, skates, hockey sticks, hockey equipment, and I seem to remember even owning a CCM baseball glove. Anyway, they were about to throw out all their Reynolds 531 tubes when Mike Barry (father of Michael Barry of Team Sky) decided to buy up all their tubes and start Mariposa Bicycles. So, I'm thinking that your CCM is early 70s at the latest since Mariposa started in 1972 or 1973.


----------



## shinsplints (Oct 24, 2007)

Found the history from Mariposa's website (http://www.mariposabicycles.com/about.html):

"Up until the late '50s, a small department at the CCM factory in Weston produced hand made racing bikes. For decades CCM Flyers were used by all the best Canadian racers, but as the ‘60s approach demand had dropped to a level where even this small department was a money loser. All the inventory of Reynolds tubing, Nervex lugs and piles of small braze-on bits were sold off. The buyer was another recent immigrant with the idea that of building his own lightweight racing frames, the owner of Sam's Sport Shop on Mount Pleasant Road in Toronto. But even for Sam, it remained mostly an idea and the frame parts sat untouched years. Then one day Sam decided to lay a concrete base for a new garage. With the fine Reynolds tubes on hand and his ambition to build frames evaporated, Sam did the obvious: the lightweight tubesets became perhaps the fanciest steel reinforcing bars ever used in a Canadian construction project. Fortunately the relatively small project and didn't consume all the tubing.

Mike and John heard rumours that this gold mine of top quality frame parts was at Sam's and they set off to pay him a visit. After some haggling, a price of $100 cash was agreed upon and the load of dusty boxes filled with greasy parts were loaded into Mike's car and taken to his home-at that time, a bachelor apartment in Forest Hill. Mike's neighbours were somewhat aghast as the musty load was piled into the elevator and dragged down the hall to the apartment. But what a wonderful purchase it was. Mike and John wouldn't have been happier had the boxes been filled with jewels. They spent hours pawing over and exclaiming the virtues of the Nervex lugs, Ekla fork crowns and Agrati drop-outs."


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

The Mariposa post sounds a little like imagined history & the tubing was probably acquired later than it suggests, 

The CCM Flyer name persisted, & CCM did try making and marketing Reynolds frames well into the 70s that were badged as Flyers (I think). The name was made famous by their success with 6-Day track frames in the 30s. There was also a high-end bike model called Mistral that was straight-guage Reynolds 531.

The best of what they turned out was not that great (certainly they did not achieve the cult status of say a Schwinn Paramount) and they were not able to maintain that sort of operation or a viable "skunk works" like Raleigh did to turn out their racing frames. 

But when we stocked their bikes and had catalogs in the early 70s, their top-end Reynolds 531 bikes were proudly displayed.

The big problem was that CCM was not competitve overall with the best of the Euro/Brit frames or the flood coming from Japan--their answer was the typical Canadian one--lobby for higher import duties on frames made elsewhere. CCM was sold to Pro-Cycle in '83 after declaring bankruptcy... CCM's hockey division and naming rights was sold to Reebok.

EDIT: Memory plays tricks on us all--I started poking around a little, & it seems like the top road model may have been called SIlver Ghost & that rings distant bells.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

"For decades CCM Flyers were used by all the best Canadian racers"

My mentor rode one in the 50's, and yes, he was one of the best Canadian riders.


----------



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks everybody for the info. I found out today that it is a Formula 1, if that helps. He said he thinks it is a 1972. The guy I am getting it from bought it new, and right now he is having back problems, so he is going to let me know when he is getting around better, so I can come pick it up. From the info here, and the little bit I was able to find in google searches, it looks like it will probably be straight gauge 531. Does that sound right?


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Didn't CCM manufacture those ol' Quentin Targa bikes? I've actually seen quite a few of those around the area.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

They had a Reynolds 531 model in the early 70's called the Tour du Canada. It would have come with mostly Campy Record parts. I would pick one of those up for sure if I saw it and the price was acceptable for the condition.

See attached post for more CCM history

http://www.bikeforums.net/archive/index.php/t-128773.html


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Interesting Canadian biking nostalgia. Reminds me of my youth and my enduring fondness for my Canadian built Miele constructed with Columbus SL.


----------



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

Ok, so it took forever to get this frame picked up. It is a CCM Formula 1. He kept the Brooks saddle off of it which kinda sucks, but I dont blame him, I would probably do the same. He said it was Reynolds 531, but there is no sticker. Did they have a sticker? How can I check to see if it is in fact 531?


----------

